# DS #2438: Sid Meiers Civilization Revolution  (USA)



## tempBOT (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3389^^Contributed by Dominik93​


----------



## Gamesphere (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice to see its finally here


----------



## Neko (Jul 9, 2008)

NFO 


```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ______ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ _____________ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _______ÂÂ..xenophobia
_____|ÂÂÂÂ/______)\___ _____/(_\____ÂÂ\_ÂÂ |_________\____ÂÂ\_____________
\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ /ÂÂ _/_____ÂÂ\_ _____ \|ÂÂ_)ÂÂ|_ÂÂ|ÂÂ _____ \|ÂÂ_\ÂÂ\__________ÂÂ\
ÂÂ\__ÂÂ _/__ÂÂ__/__ÂÂ\_ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ\_ \____/ÂÂýÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ\ÂÂ\____/ÂÂÂÂ|_/ _)ÂÂ\
ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂ / _\ÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ \___|ÂÂ /ÂÂ| _|ÂÂ _ÂÂ |_ÂÂ|ÂÂ \_ |ÂÂ \_ÂÂ |_ÂÂ\_ÂÂ \_
_/ÂÂ |___/___ÂÂÂÂ|___|ÂÂÂÂ /____/___| \____|ÂÂÂÂ/__ÂÂÂÂ /_ÂÂÂÂ /____/___|ÂÂÂÂ/
\____|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\)____/ÂÂ|____/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|___/ÂÂ\)___/ÂÂ\___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |___/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . . p r e s e n t s

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSid_Meiers_Civilization_Revolution_USA_NDS-XPA
```

€dit:
I would up the icon too but I don't know how to rip it.


----------



## science (Jul 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Region   	 USA
> Languages  	Japanese



wat


----------



## Neko (Jul 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm.
That's supposed to be a "TBC".


----------



## bakhalishta (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet. Can't buy the one on 360 right one so i'll play around with this one.

Is it the same?


----------



## Rulza (Jul 9, 2008)

bakhalishta said:
			
		

> Sweet. Can't buy the one on 360 right one so i'll play around with this one.
> 
> Is it the same?


The DS version has the same gameplay, just worse graphics.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 9, 2008)

bakhalishta said:
			
		

> Sweet. Can't buy the one on 360 right one so i'll play around with this one.
> 
> Is it the same?


Gameplay is said to be identicle, its just technical stuff like graphics, sound & DLC that it differs.

Really enjoying this game, sure its a more simplified version but it is a spin off after all.

Took a while to save the back up at the beginning for some reason.

EDIT: Don't ask me for this game ok?  Google the filename.


----------



## Azadar (Jul 9, 2008)

come on NEWSGROUPS where are thou?


----------



## Xcursion (Jul 9, 2008)

Azadar said:
			
		

> come on NEWSGROUPS where are thou?



a.b.ftn has it.


----------



## sid0101 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sid_Meiers_Civilization_Revolution_USA_NDS-XPA


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jul 9, 2008)

Holy crap, it's actually coming out!  Never thought this day would actually come...


----------



## mkoo (Jul 9, 2008)

bakhalishta said:
			
		

> Sweet. Can't buy the one on 360 right one so i'll play around with this one.
> 
> Is it the same?


Well You can always get the PC version Civ4
Also Galactic Civilizations 2 is also a good 4X game.

And like all the rest Civ games (excluding FreeCiv of course) there are 16 different Civs but no Turks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's why I won't play it


----------



## Azadar (Jul 9, 2008)

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## moo422 (Jul 9, 2008)

Note that this is in no way a sequel to the Civ series on the PC -- if anything, consider it a separate branch of the game with a focus on speedier campaigns.

The DS version does not have the Civiclopedia from the Console version, but otherwise has similar gameplay (to the console versions).


----------



## JPH (Jul 9, 2008)

Fixed the Boxart & NFO.
Please double check everything before posting a release and make sure the boxart is correctly sized & no white borders.
I'm at work, so I don't wanna download a NDS ROM tool to extract the icon...if you've got it now, please post it here (or wait until I get it from a source).

Also, no need for this spam. Stay on topic.


Grabbed it...gonna try it when I get home, as it looks fun


----------



## Maktub (Jul 9, 2008)

lol @ napoleon a cover

Gonna try asap.


----------



## moo422 (Jul 9, 2008)

For those that try the game and leave feedback/reviews/opinions, could you also please comment on whether you were a Civ I/II/III/IV fan/hater/ambivalent?

As a Civ I/II/IV devotee, I would like to know how the game stacks up given your prior experience w/ the PC iterations.


----------



## tiggerskc (Jul 9, 2008)

japanese?


----------



## JPH (Jul 9, 2008)

tiggerskc said:
			
		

> japanese?


Hehe, fixed


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jul 9, 2008)

The box art and language are still wrong. Either that or the region and language are wrong.

Edit: Ok, it was magically fixed right after I posted. lol Now it just has the wrong box art.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

I didn't know this was coming out so soon, time to try it out ~


----------



## Yuan (Jul 9, 2008)

It's numbered as #2440 where I found it...

Works flawlessly @ R4, but takes a considerable time @ first load (creating save data stuff).

2440_Sid_Meiers_Civilization_Revolution_USA_NDS-XPA

EDIT:

[2438] Cahier_de_Vacances_pour_Adultes_FRA_NDS-iND

[2439] Koh-Lanta_FRA_NDS-iND


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jul 9, 2008)

This has to be the most botched listing ever.


----------



## Roman_42 (Jul 9, 2008)

Finished my first Civ Rev on a M3real (Economic victory in 2046 on the 2nd difficulty level). Worked perfectly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's nice, but very primitive compared to the previous Civs. 

BTW: Trimming it will reduce it by 25 megabyte and opening it with DSlazy will reveal localisation textfiles for different languages (German, French, Italian and Spanish). It should be possible to overwrite the English textfiles with a different language, but I didn't try it.

EDIT:
The game switches languages automatically according to the ds bios language settings.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 10, 2008)

Game kept my attention for about 30 seconds. Maybe I'll be able to play longer later ~


----------



## JPH (Jul 10, 2008)

Yuan said:
			
		

> It's numbered as #2440 where I found it...
> 
> Works flawlessly @ R4, but takes a considerable time @ first load (creating save data stuff).
> 
> ...


Those aren't official Scene releases yet.
They're just floating around.

GBAtemp.net, DS-Scene.net, and AdvanScene.com all have correct NDS Release lists


----------



## Triforce (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually JPH although i didn't see it myself they did pre somewhere, god knows where though must not have gone through on efnet.
I just changed our list to include them. Also Ducati_Moto_USA_NDS-SQUiRE as well

You will see those french releases on abgx if you want further confirmation of pre.


----------



## funem (Jul 10, 2008)

So far so good, they could have made the rom a bit bigger and added some animation to the characters that represent the Civilization you pick, would have made the experience a bit better. the Xbox ones are really good, not expecting the same quality but a bit of animation is better than none, static images look so dated, really dated.

BTW - ROM numbering is all over the place now, different sites have different ROM numbers for releases, numbering found here http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=releases  ( NOT a rom download site ) seems the most consistant and does not have the same numbering as here, as stated above, it also matches most of the download sites numbering......... Can we have an update on where the numbering for gbatemp comes from.


----------



## blueskies (Jul 10, 2008)

sweet, didn't know this was coming out. I was starting to play freeciv, but I think I'll give this a go first


----------



## Dylan (Jul 10, 2008)

cant find it yet.


----------



## Triforce (Jul 10, 2008)

My bad about the french roms, they went through on efnet now. Gotta change ds-scene list again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry for off topic just thought i'd clear it up.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 10, 2008)

I've never played this, and my friends that have tell me that I should be ashamed to call myself a gamer if I've never tried Civ. before.  This will be my first experience.


----------



## DespizingU (Jul 10, 2008)

^ This will also be my first Civilization experience. But since it's turn base strategy, I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 10, 2008)

So whats it about.. I wouldnt really have a clue.. I have downloaded it but want to know what its about.. Sorry if this has been answered!!


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 10, 2008)

How does it compare to the N-Gage title? (which was a port of the PSX version which was accidentally sweet!)


----------



## kuyamiko (Jul 10, 2008)

never played the one for the PC
but might actually try this one


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Jul 10, 2008)

Whoa! This game is a lot better than I expected. It is the perfect portable Civ game. 

I just played a random map against 5 other civs on easy. Took about 1.5 hours to complete the entire game, I dominated once I got tanks!


----------



## feds4u (Jul 10, 2008)

This is a really ambitious title that is also very fun to play.  

Color me impressed.

(ds sure has had a great couple of months, twewy, arknoid, fft2a, TC2, space invaders extreme, etc, etc, etc, etc.....)


----------



## Moots (Jul 10, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> This is a really ambitious title that is also very fun to play.
> 
> Color me impressed.
> 
> (ds sure has had a great couple of months, twewy, arknoid, fft2a, TC2, space invaders extreme, etc, etc, etc, etc.....)




Yeah and its going to be like that pretty much till august, haven't checked past then but there is some promising stuff to still be released.


----------



## fischju (Jul 10, 2008)

I beat the random map before getting out of BC, can I turn off automatic selection of units?


----------



## Edward Hyena (Jul 10, 2008)

If it's a "speedier campaign" than the PC, that'll be welcome. I started a campaign from scratch in Civ III and a month later it was still the 1800s. Also, full scale war gets hard to keep track of when no one has flight yet.


----------



## moo422 (Jul 10, 2008)

i feel so .. straitjacketed .. 
the interface could use some work -- i accidentally sped up the production of 3-4 buildings by accident.
lack of a production queue threw me off, i never quite knew what i was producing in each city at a glance.
i've been spoiled by the PC experience, clearly. too many years of 4X games.  Civ 1 Civ 2 Civ 4 MOO MOO2 MOM .. daaaah!!!

- from the keyboard of a PC-Civ Snob


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 10, 2008)

Moots said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And september seeing a new sonic platformer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 10, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> How does it compare to the N-Gage title? (which was a port of the PSX version which was accidentally sweet!)


Its more simplified, I prefer the N-Gage game to this one (and the proper Civ games) but still this is one major time eater though way too easy.


----------



## Orillian (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I've played through 3 games since downloading it and it plays well! The overall game has been drastically simplified compared to the core Civ Titles. It's like Civ lite in many ways. If you play Civ games for the LONG strategy/tactics game and want that for the DS, then forget Revolution. The game is so simplified I can finish a domination game in less then an hour. My UN Victory game took a little longer. 

So far I'm enjoying the game. But I would be hard pressed to group it with the rest of the Civ games out there! 



Thoughts:

Some of the veteran upgrades can get pretty insane when combined, Especially when you can join 3 units together as an army and gain all their perks in one.  On my second game I had a legion army that was a "Ninja Thunder Army!" LOL! It never died and I used it right through the end game for a full domination game. LOL! 

The game rewards the player that gets out front fast with tech! I got so many civ perks and bonus units, during the three games I played I found at times it almost snowballed me through to the win. 

My first game on Chieftain was SO insanely easy it felt almost like a tutorial game, don't play at this level at all if you want to enjoy more then your first game, the enemies do not make any effort at all to build up and it's basically a sweep! Warlord was a bit harder but still felt to easy so for my third game I upgraded to King difficulty level and actually got some fight out of one of my adversaries, even lost a couple cities due to a lack of attention. Emperor lvl next.

The maps are a LOT more compressed then what I'm used to with Civ Games even compared to small map games. because of this some of the late game units like the jets and battleships seem almost useless considering the fact that roads allow super fast movement of units almost completely across the map and roads are cheap, cheap cheap and easy to build! I only seem to be building late game air and sea units to get to other islands for temples or to finish exploring the map, all three games I played had all the civs on a single landmass.

Regarding the graphics. The graphics are rather old school. Felt very Civ II like, but in a slightly more compressed format. I didn't really care about the lack of animations and such, it kept the game clean and uncluttered which I feel a lot of extra animations might have done considering the serious lack of screen real estate to view them all on. Overall I think us older players will find the graphics serviceable, but the younger audience might feel they got ripped off since the game does not show as much bling as so many other games do. That Aside the graphics are clean and I didn't ever have a hard time seeing what I had on the map! 

All in all, a much better game experience then I expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O.


----------



## noodle976 (Jul 10, 2008)

Which game is better? Civilization Revolution or Advance Wars Dual Strike/Days of Ruin? Do they play the same at all or is it more like Fire Emblem/Final Fantasy Tactics?


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jul 10, 2008)

noodle976 said:
			
		

> Which game is better? Civilization Revolution or Advance Wars Dual Strike/Days of Ruin? Do they play the same at all or is it more like Fire Emblem/Final Fantasy Tactics?



It's not like any of those games really.

Probably the closest would be AGE OF EMPIRES, I'd guess...


----------



## moo422 (Jul 10, 2008)

Orillian said:
			
		

> Well I've played through 3 games since downloading it and it plays well! The overall game has been drastically simplified compared to the core Civ Titles. It's like Civ lite in many ways. If you play Civ games for the LONG strategy/tactics game and want that for the DS, then forget Revolution. The game is so simplified I can finish a domination game in less then an hour. My UN Victory game took a little longer.
> 
> So far I'm enjoying the game. But I would be hard pressed to group it with the rest of the Civ games out there!
> 
> ...



it's definitely an acquired taste, for those of us who grew up with Civ. on my first play-through, so i suspect once i get the tutorial screens out of my face (yes i know it's configurable, but i don't want to miss any DS-specific controls/quirks) the game will speed up plenty.

it's kiiiinda what i expected, given the buzz on the street.  the adjustment from full blown Civ to CivRev takes some time.


----------



## Try2bcool (Jul 10, 2008)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> noodle976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like CIVILIZATION, the king of all turn-based strategy games.  *sigh*  (kids these days)  

Sid Meier rulez!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm glad it's here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking forward to try this on my DS!


----------



## dib (Jul 10, 2008)

Civilization is a terrible game.  It took me as long as the first time some archers got into a skirmish with a tank...and the archers _won_ (bonuses for fortifying in a city, and the fact that the game doesn't even care what arrows do vs solid steel, it just looks at stats like any dumb+generic video game of yesteryear) to quit and never look back.

Wake me if they ever make a C&C, Rise of.., or some other game series worth playing.


----------



## Mieki (Jul 10, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Civilization is a terrible game.  It took me as long as the first time some archers got into a skirmish with a tank...and the archers _won_ (bonuses for fortifying in a city, and the fact that the game doesn't even care what arrows do vs solid steel, it just looks at stats like any dumb+generic video game of yesteryear) to quit and never look back.
> 
> Wake me if they ever make a C&C, Rise of.., or some other game series worth playing.



I know this doesnt happen in Civ4...well, not to me at least. I do get beaten by units around half an age lower than mine.

On Topic. does this have campaign? Wifi?


----------



## Gman 101 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is one of the few games I think is worthy of buying. I have it on PS3 and my GOD it's fun (albeit quite cutback from Civ4). Civ4 is still champion though... but portable Civ = me happy


----------



## NightKry (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh snap! I didn't even know it was out. *runs off* =D


----------



## Sp33der (Jul 10, 2008)

finally i really hope it is a good one >_<

edit: Mieki it has WiFi


----------



## concealed identi (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm loving this game!

Anybody know the cheapest place to get this that ships overseas?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 10, 2008)

FABOLOUS!! Zvarri... This game seems like it hit the bull's eye


----------



## lemon2 (Jul 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Languages   	 English



+ French


----------



## Kawo (Jul 10, 2008)

And Italian.
Is made of win.


----------



## guigr (Jul 10, 2008)

Finally: Civilization on my DS!!!
If it's half as good as Civilization IV for PC, It'll be sweet. They should have included the original on the cartbridge for older gamers, it would have boosted the sales.


----------



## moo422 (Jul 10, 2008)

guigr said:
			
		

> Finally: Civilization on my DS!!!
> If it's half as good as Civilization IV for PC, It'll be sweet. They should have included the original on the cartbridge for older gamers, it would have boosted the sales.



i don't think there was an easy way to port the old Civ 1 to the DS -- i would have been ecstatic if they did.

i'm considering trying out the SNES civ using an emu on the DS; never tried it, so don't know how good/bad it is.

first game, i didn't build more than 2-3 new cities -- map is so small and there are so many other compu players, you end up conquering more than you do expanding, which is ok -- just different from my usual tactics.


----------



## sid0101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sigh....Pikemen destroyed my Sherman Tanks.....
::scratches head::

I still love the game.  It took me 4 hours to complete the game with an Economic Victory.... I could have won in other ways, but I wanted to drag it out.  I was a couple away from a Tech victory, 4 away from a Cultural Victory, and domination was just too hard for me (right now) on King Level.  Those capitals need to bombed before they can be taken over.

For the most part, if you are a Civ fan, this is a must get.  CIV on the GO?!.... it's crazy.  No wonder it couldn't be made for another portable - the battery would have died while you wanted to play more.


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 10, 2008)

Didn't dethrone THE portable Civ, which is surprisingly the N-Gage version. This one is dumbed down too much considering the target audience is supposed to be Civ fans. If the "big console" version is the same with flashier graphics, it's a shame they're selling this under the Civilization brand.


----------



## Roman_42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dammit, I've bought my DS after I've read that it will get Civ (it's my first handheld and I love it). I've been waiting for Civ DS for 7 months now, I've been idling on the IRC the last 3 days to get it as fast as possible. I've finished it 4 times now.

It completely sucks. It's not a dumbed down Civ. It's a dumb-man's Civ. It's not a Civ at all basically. It's like Sid thinks console users are idiots.

But that's something every Civ-Junkie knew after he played Civ Rev on the 360, so this wasn't a surprise.

But the DS adaption of Revolution is a slap in the face for every DS owner. We all know that this little nice gadget can do so much more. We all know that it's able to display a damn 3 frame animation for unit movement. We all know, that an automap on the topscreen would have been absolutely no problem. We don't need those stupid fight animations on the top screen. We need a map on the top screen and unit movement and fight animations in the lower screen. And we don't need a damn button help screen on the top screen (again, instead of a map). Instead we'd just need clickable nice looking icons in the lower screen when we click on a unit. No button help screen needed. What the hell where they thinking, when they decided that they will display clickable gamepad buttons instead of icons on the touchscreen after clicking a unit??!? This is so horribly stupid.

I hate this game, and I think I'll start to code my own CivDS with palib.


----------



## moo422 (Jul 10, 2008)

Roman_42 said:
			
		

> But that's something every Civ-Junkie knew after he played Civ Rev on the 360, so this wasn't a surprise.
> 
> ...
> 
> I hate this game, and I think I'll start to code my own CivDS with palib.



after i read the initial buzz on Civ Rev (DS and otherwise), i figured this was what i was in for. i feel like i'm cheating when i don't have to worry about my populations outgrowing my cities and not dealing with corruption and unrest.

i'm taking a look at FreeCiv; have a look, let me know what your thoughts are:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=919...p;#entry1253311


----------



## Roman_42 (Jul 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i'm taking a look at FreeCiv; have a look, let me know what your thoughts are:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=919...p;#entry1253311


Didn't play FreeCiv but I'll try it. A DS port of any Civ would be wonderful as long as I can have a map and fully stylus optimised gameplay. Conquering the world without a map simply isn't satisfying.


----------



## moo422 (Jul 10, 2008)

Roman_42 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have you looked through PALib and/or done any application/game dev on the DS?


----------



## Roman_42 (Jul 10, 2008)

moo422 said:
			
		

> have you looked through PALib and/or done any application/game dev on the DS?


I'm toying around sometimes with a random dungeon generator (like Nethack), an animated hero sprite, an autmap and touchpad controls with PAlib since I have my DS.
Works perfectly and it would be easy to transform the dungeon code and tiles to a random worldmap generator, but it still would be lightyears away of a Civilization like game.


----------



## JPH (Jul 11, 2008)

It's not working with my SuperCard DS One (SP3; latest firmware update). 

Any solutions? ARM7?

Edit: Nevermind, it's running fine now


----------



## T-hug (Jul 11, 2008)

This is excellent and very surprising for a DS game imo.
I've been playing the X360 game for the last few weeks, but have been struggling a bit on harder levels in campaign mode with some of the later ages and races.
This is great for me to play at work or on the move for testing strategies to then carry out on the 360 version, bagging me some elusive achievements! layds:


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 11, 2008)

btw, wrong boxart ?


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree 100% Thug.  This is a great achievement for the DS.  Being able to squeeze the amount of depth and functionality onto a handheld proved to be a big challenge.  I've only played for a few hours, but so far, thumbs up.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 11, 2008)

Agree with the above, I played this for like 3 hours last night, just on one game.  (Wanted to win all of the ways basically, had enough money for a world bank, enough cultural things for that wonder, and also all of the techs, before I took out all of the enemy capitals).

However, one thing that drives me crazy is how things don't seem right with some things.  Aka, riflemen taking out airplanes, archers taking out riflemen who just stand there without firing, etc.  Does anyone know why this happens?  Sometimes having people stand there without even really attacking?

Also, haven't found anyone online yet but I only tried twice.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay, I figured it out.  Completely ignore the name of the unit when attacking, go by the numbers.


----------



## squee (Jul 13, 2008)

Could someone tell me how this works on SuperCard SD?


----------

